# Bussiness start up & financing



## OBIBINI (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi All,
Want to start up a new maintenance bussiness in WA.I have not got any capital.What is the go about financing a new bussiness.Also can i bring somebody from overseas(Africa)to work with me?what are the requirement in terms of immigration?All ideas are welcome.


----------



## ethan1066 (Mar 28, 2010)

business investment in WA has really great possibilites specially in maintenance...but your prime concern is the capital ...and the banks are the best and secure option..but they take some time and if you need cash fast ...then the payday loans or some loan sharkd are the best option if you are looking for some fast cash...however they have some high interest rates..but they don't check your credit and it really won't affect your credit to borrow a loan from them..there is no problem of involving some one from overseas..provided he has a proper ...Business Visas
People who have a business background and want to invest in Australia by starting a business may apply for this type of visa. The requirements are tough as there are many criteria that you have to adhere to and business in Australia is a lot different to that in South Africa. along with basic requirements which you can see on their website..


----------



## OBIBINI (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks,i appreciate.Also what about bringing in a tradesman to work for me within the first 1or 2mths of starting my bussiness.?


----------



## ashleywatson (Aug 20, 2010)

you may require a working visa or work permit before you can commence working in other country. It is also useful to bear in mind other differences, such as language, culture and climate. for your financial help you can concern to bank over there.


----------



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OBIBINI said:


> Hi All,
> Want to start up a new maintenance bussiness in WA.I have not got any capital.What is the go about financing a new bussiness.Also can i bring somebody from overseas(Africa)to work with me?what are the requirement in terms of immigration?All ideas are welcome.


Hi congratulation for your courage to start a new business. Having someone from oversease working for you is the best idea: they are smart and they work cheap.


----------

